# Así es Truxillo del Perú



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Ahh mira esto si me ha llamado la atenciòn, no sabìa que se habia usado este tipo de diseño en Trujillo, de paso se ven muy esbeltas y de tres cuerpos. las espadañas las he visto en Cusco, en Cajamarca y en Arequipa y muchisisisimo, son del tipo clàsico, que van sustituyendo a las torres y por lo general en la arquitectura de època, las hacian de dos o tres cuerpos. En la Universidas me ganè con un estudio de las espadañas ecijanas ... aburridazo!!!! Interesante Sky,muy interesantes tus conocimientos, me sorprendes cada días mas.... y eso es mucho decir sobre todo porque eres ... ya sabes... jajajaja



hahaha que habras querido decirme vane???:dunno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Sigue con las fotos, perupd estan hermosas.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Foto: Irredento Urbanita


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esa es una excelente foto

"Irredento, sí, todos tenemos algo de ello; urbanita, pues en una
urbanidad tercermundista me nacieron"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

perupd said:


> Bueno...yo sigo con las fotos.
> 
> Creo que esta iglesia se cayó en alguno de los terremotos y lo único que quedó fue la parte superior. Iglesia La Merced, foto de B. Girin.


No entiendo como se puede caer una quedar solamente la parte superior....

Despues, la foto rescata muy bien los detalles de la iglesia, muy buena.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> *No entiendo como se puede caer una quedar solamente la parte superior....*
> 
> Despues, la foto rescata muy bien los detalles de la iglesia, muy buena.


jajajajaja, si me di cuenta de mi burrada. Skyperu ya me explico que era un estilo de construcción llamado espadañas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha no salio completo lo que escribí, quice decir:

...No entiendo como se puede caer una iglesia y quedar solamente la parte superior....

Pero bueno creo que se entendió.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

perupd said:


> jajajajaja, si me di cuenta de mi burrada. Skyperu ya me explico que era un estilo de construcción llamado espadañas.


Hola perupd, tengo unas fotitos de Trujillo, quisiera postearlas en otro thread pero con el mismo título q el tuyo en versión 2 porsupuesto, claro tb si estás de acuerdo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Hola perupd, tengo unas fotitos de Trujillo, quisiera postearlas en otro thread pero con el mismo título q el tuyo en versión 2 porsupuesto, claro tb si estás de acuerdo.


Con eso de versión 2 me matas este thread, jajajaja. Ponle 'Así también es Truxillo del Perú' o algún otro nombre que creas conveniente, pero nada de segundas versiones please. Saludos!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

perupd said:


> Con eso de versión 2 me matas este thread, jajajaja. Ponle 'Así también es Truxillo del Perú' o algún otro nombre que creas conveniente, pero nada de segundas versiones please. Saludos!


O si prefieres las posteo aquí mismo

q dices?


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> O si prefieres las posteo aquí mismo
> 
> q dices?


Por mi normal, hazlo como creas conveniente.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El escudo de armas. Dentro del palacio municipal.
Dato: Trujillo fue la primera ciudad que obtuvo escudo de armas









Foto: Irredento Urbanita


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bueno las postearé aquí bro.
Saludos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Bueno las postearé aquí bro.
Saludos.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

*Interiores de Casas Coloniales*














































de aquí más.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

*Termino en Huanchaco!!!!*



















Eso es todo espero q les guste


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buenísimas fotos Pocas Cosas!

Añadiendo a el escrito de aquí:










El deseo de que la primera bandera peruana fuera confeccionada por una dama trujillana llegó vía carta escrita por José de San Martín. El contenido de esta carta lo escuche este año el 27 de julio, cuando escenificaban los eventos importantes para la independencia del país y que tuvieron lugar en Trujillo. Aparte que todos sabemos que la primera proclamación de la independencia peruana tuvo lugar en la plaza de armas de Trujillo y hay leyes que así lo confirman. Además que por algo la región se llama La Libertad y por algo también fue voluntad del gobierno que se construya un monumento a La Libertad en Trujillo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo pensé que fue en Huaura donde por primera vez se proclamó la independencia del Perú, en fin buenas las fotos y la información.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Yo pensé que fue en Huaura donde por primera vez se proclamó la independencia del Perú, en fin buenas las fotos y la información.


No estoy seguro de lo de Huaura, pero hay unas leyes que expresan que fue en Trujillo. En la Ley Nº 4185 del 7/12/1920 firmado por Leguía dice:

Art.1. [...] el primer centenario *de la independencia nacional, que tuvo lugar en la ciudad de Trujillo el 29 del citado mes de 1820*

Art.2. Declárese feriado para el mismo departamento, el día 29 de diciembre de todos los años, con el objeto de perpetuar *la proclamación de la independencia nacional realizada en Trujillo.*


----------

